# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Έχουμε διάρροια

## vagelis76

Θα με σκάσουν αυτά τα πουλιά και ειδικά αυτή η Τen....

Εχτές μέχρι το βράδυ είμασταν μια χαρά,έτρωγε,έπινε,έπαιζε,πε  τούσε,κάναμε παιχνίδια και χαδάκια(μέχρι και βίντεο τραβήξαμε)
Σήμερα το πρωί που τα είδα ήταν λίγο κατσούφικα και σα τα νυσταγμένα,τους άλλαξα νερό  και έφυγα για δουλειές.Όταν επέστρεψα μεσημεράκι ήταν ακόμα λατσούφικα και σχεδόν κοιμόντουσαν.Δε μου έκανε χαρές και δε προσπαθούσε να βγεί από το κλουβί όπως κάνει συνήθως όταν με βλέπει.
Κοιτάζοντας στο κλουβί είδα το χαρτί στο πάτο να έχει πολλά νερά,κάτι σαν να έκαναν μπάνιο(κάτι που δεν έγινε).
Έβαλα λευκό χαρτί και παρατήρησα οτι η μικρή κάνει μόνο διάρροια και σχεδόν σκέτο νερό και μάλιστα σε χρώμα καφέ.
Δεν αλλάξαμε κάτι στη διατροφή μας αυτές τις μέρες,εχτές έφαγε(τσίμπησε)πορτοκαλί πιπεριά που από την ίδια έφαγε και ο Σπύρος.(χωρίς να έχει κανένα σύμπτωμα)
Το άλλο κοκατίλ είναι και αυτό κατσούφικο και κοιμάται πολύ,εκείνο παρατήρησα οτι όταν κουτσουλάει δε βγαίνουν οι κουτσουλιές του κανονικά αλλά σαν κρέμονται στο πωπώ του για λίγο.

Το μικρό το έχω κοντά μου σε ζεστασιά και συνεχώς πίνει νερό,δε τρώει όμως και έχει συνέχεια τα μάτια του κλειστά.
Τί μπορεί να έχει και τι μπορώ να κάνω??????

αυτές είναι από τη μικρή
  

έχω κρέμα,να της φτίαξω λίγη μήπως και φάει με σύριγγα??ή να αρκεστώ οτι πίνει αρκετό νερό άρα δε φοβόμαστε για αφυδάτωση????

----------


## tsouk

φιλε υποψιάζομαι το πορτοκαλι και την πιπεριά για καλο η κακό πήγαινε σε ptiniatro η πάρε τηλ σε κάποιον γιατρό μην το αφήσεις έτσι

----------


## Sissy

Βαγγελη βραστους λιγο ρυζακι μηπως θελησουν να φανε, βαλε και καρβουνακια (για τις τοξινες). Περαστικα σας!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βαγγέλη ταιριάζει σε κάτι από αυτά;
*Τα κόπρανα των πουλιών ως ενδείξεις ασθενειών*

----------


## -vaso-

Βαγγέλη θα συνιστούσα πτηνίατρο και γρήγορα!Μπορεί η αλλαγή χρώματος προς καφέ,να προέρχεται από αίμα που μπορεί να περνάει στα κόπρανα!Δεν νομίζω να είναι αυτό από τα φρούτα!Περαστικά σας!!!!Σου ευχομαι να μην είναι τίποτα!Ενημερωσε μας!!

----------


## Sunshine

Οχ ελπιζω να μην ειναι σοβερο.... τρεχα στον κτηνίατρο αν εχεις κάποιον της προκοπής!  Ευχες και περαστικα!

----------


## jk21

ειναι σιγουρο οτι τα πουλια για να εμφανισουν κατι αποτομα εχουν προσβληθει απο βακτηριο ή εχουν παθει καποια τοξικωση και υποψιαζομαι την πιπερια.για να υπρχει κοκκινο στο τμημα της κουτσουλιας που στην ουσια ειναι τα ουρα του πουλιου (ενωνονται με την κουτσουλια πριν βγει ) ειτε υπαρχει μολυνση στα νεφρα ,ή αιμοραγια στο κατωτερο γαστρεντερικο (που οφειλεται ομως σιγουρα σε λοιμωξη αφου υπαρχει και διαρροια αλλα οχι σε παρασιτο γιατι δεν εμφανιζει συμπτωματα αποτομα και σε πανω απο ενα πουλακι).το οτι το αλλο δεν επαθε τιποτα ισως σημαινει οτι η πιπερια ηταν μολυσμενη τοπικα (πχ απο μυγα ) .υπαρχει και η περιπτωση υπολλειματος δηλητηριου αν ηταν καποιο που διαπερνουν αρκετα την επιφανεια .οπως ειπε και η σισσυ ο ενεργος ανθρακας θα βοηθησει.απο κει και περα καλα ειναι να ξεκινησει αντιβιωση (και οτι πινει βαγγελη αρκετο νερο οπως μου ειπες βακτηριο στα νεφρα δειχνει  )αφου εχει σκευασμα (επικοινωνησα με το βαγγελη ) και αυριο να απευθυνθει (ειδικα αν δεν εχουμε αποτομη μεταβολη προς το καλυτερο) σε γιατρο 

http://www.avianweb.com/poopology.html
*Urine (the clear watery part)*

*Green*: Liver Disease*Yellow*: Liver Disease*  <<  Red*: Internal bleeding (low in the digestive track), Lead Poisoning, Kidney Disease  >> 

* << Increased Urine*: Drinking a lot,   Eating foods high in water or Disease (often bacterial)  >>

----------


## vagelis76

Παιδιά το θέμα πτηνιάτρου έχει κλείσει....*Δεν υπάρχει εδώ που είμαι κάποιος που να ασχολείται με πουλιά συντροφιάς*...το έχω ψάξει το θέμα και παλιότερα,όσους έχω ρωτήσει και πάει δεν δέχονται μικρά πουλιά.Το αντικείμενό τους φτάνει μέχρι κότες που τους κάνουν απλή χορήγηση σε φάρμακα.

Έψαξα για ενεργό άνθρακα στα 2 φαρμακεία που ήταν ανοικτά(λόγω Παρασκευής απόγευμα)δεν είχαν.Απευθύνθηκα σε κτηνίατρο που έχει κτηνιατρικά φάρμακα,αν και ήταν διστακτικός μου έδωσε 2 μαύρα χάπια των 250mgr *ompretten*(μπορεί να λείπει ένα γράμμα,μου το έδωσε κομμένο)

Έχω ξεκινήσει την αντιβίωση ....
α) το μικρό που κάνει διάρροια μόνο ούρα πίνει συνεχώς μόνο από αυτή,δε τρώει τίποτα.Προσπάθησα να το ταΐσω κρέμα αλλά έφαγε ελάχιστο μετά τίναζε το κεφάλι και τα πετούσε.

β)Το άλλο δε πίνει,δε τρώει,έχει να κάνει κουτσουλιά από τις 7 το απόγευμα και άρχισε να κάθεται στο πάτο του κλουβιού και να κοιμάται συνέχεια.
οι κουτσουλιές του είναι αυτές. 

**************************************************  ********************

Ξέρει κανείς τι υλικό έχει το τελείωμα(στρίφωμα) στις κουρτίνες που έχει κάτι σα βαριδάκι???Εχτές το πρωί έπαιζαν και τα 2 με τη κουρτίνα μήπως τα πείραξε αυτό????

Από την ίδια πιπεριά έφαγε και ο Σπύρος και δεν έχει κάτι,επίσης την έπλυνα καλά και τη σκούπισα με πανάκι της κουζίνας.

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Περαστικα μωρέ βαγγέλη..Το υλικό που χρησιμοποιουν στα βαρίδια πρεπει να ειναι μολυβι....

----------


## Sissy

Ναι, μολυβι χρησιμοποιουν για βαριδια. Ειναι πιθανο να επαθαν δηλητηριαση απο μολυβδο, αν δαγκωναν τα βαριδια, ευχομαι να μην ισχυει γιατι τοτε ειναι πολυ σοβαρα τα πραγματα, ξερω πως επηρεαζει και το αιμα.

----------


## -vaso-

Αχ βρε Βαγγέλη στεναχωρέθηκα...Και φαντάζομαι πως είσαι εσυ...Ευχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!!

----------


## Sunshine

:Sad0121:      Σηγνωμη που το λεω, αλλα καπως ετσι πεθανε το african grey μου πριν 1 1/2 χρονια. Σου ευχουμε να μην το ζεις εσυ. Λειπαμε παρα πολλυ....... αλλα αν εχει τετοια συμπτοματα αυβριο θα περναι την γεφιρα ουρανοτοξο.....

----------


## vagelis76

ok Ρενάτε αποτελείωσε με.....

Η κατάσταση είναι σταθερή,η διάρροια παραμένει με τη μόνη διαφορά οτι παρουσιάστηκε και πράσινο στέλεχος στη κουτσουλιά....θέλω να ελπίζω οτι είναι καλό σημάδι

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Μακάρι Βαγγέλη.*

----------


## jk21

βαγγελη δεν ειναι καλο σημαδι ,ειναι προβλημα στο συκωτι.δες την παραθεση που ειχα στην προηγουμενη σελιδα απο το avianweb .αρχιζω και φοβαμαι περισσοτερο δηλητηριαση .σου ειχα πει και στο τηλεφωνο για υπολειματα δηλητηριου στην πιπερια αλλα απο αλλου μας εκατσε .  αυτο εχεις παρει μαλλον απο ενεργο ανθρακα
http://www.kohle-compretten.de/  θα κοιταξω τωρα τι γινεται στη δηλητηριαση απο μολυβδο (πιθανοτατα ο ανθρακας βοηθα ) και τι μπορουμε να κανουμε πια.αυριο πρωι θα παρω και βολο στο φιλαρακι.μου ελεγε τι δινουμε για φολες αλλα εδω ειναι αλλη δηλητηριαση... μεινε on line

----------


## vagelis76

Δημήτρη αν ευθύνεται το βαρίδι της κουρτίνας και έχει μόλυβδο,έπαιξαν εχτές το πρωί.Το κατάλαβα σήμερα που έψαχνα τα πάντα για να δώ τι μπορεί να φταίει....
Τη πιπεριά την αποκλείω,την έπλυνα καλά και έφαγε και ο Σπύρος από αυτή.
Δε ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Βαγγέλη πως είναι σήμερα τα πουλάκια;*

----------


## vagelis76

Η νύχτα ήταν πολύ δύσκολη,η μικρή σταμάτησε να πίνει νερό κατα τις 1 το βράδυ και ήθελε συνεχώς να είναι επάνω μου.Την έβαλα στο καλάθι μεταφοράς μαζί με το Κριστιάν και τα έβαλα για ύπνο κοντά στη σόμπα.Κατά της 3.30 μέσα στον ύπνο μου άκουσα μια φωνούλα,ξεσκέπασα το κουτάκι και η μικρή με κοιτούσε επίμονα,κούνησε τα φτερά της σα να με αποχαιρετούσε και πέταξε ψηλά.....Η μικρή πέθανε και αισθάνομαι υπεύθυνος που δε είχα προβλέψει οτι το παιχνίδι με τη κουρτίνα μπορούσε να τους κάνει κακό.

Ο Κριστιάν παραμένει σταθερός,χωρίς να τρώει και να πίνει νερό,έχοντας υπνηλία.Μίλησα με πτηνίατρο και μου είπε οτι σε περιπτώσεις κάθε είδους δηλητηρίασης πρέπει να χορηγούμε άμεσα ενεργό Άνθρακα ώστε να δεσμεύει τη τοξικότητα και να μην απορροφάται από τον οργανισμό του πουλιού.Μου τόνισε οτι θα πρέπει να έχουμε όλοι ενεργό άνθρακα στο φαρμακείο μας για κάθε περίπτωση.Έχω ξεκινήσει να δίνω στο Κριστιάν διαλυμένο σε νερό και με σύριγγα,ευτυχώς είναι συνεργάσιμος και το πίνει.

Ευχαριστώ όλους εκείνους που με βοήθησαν και με βοηθούν και εκείνους που επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου.Όταν θα είμαι σε θέση θα φτιάξω θέμα με τις δηλητηριάσεις και τι πρέπει να προσέχουμε....

Αυτό που κάνει πιο τραγική τη κατάσταση είναι οτι έχω βιντεοσκοπίσει το δολοφονικό παιχνίδι των μικρών....



απλά το θεώρησα ένα παιχνίδι

----------


## maria-karolina

Έχω στενοχωρηθεί πάρα πολύ, δεν το πιστεύω!!! Φαντάζομαι πως δεν είσαι καθολου καλά! Τι να πώ ρε Βαγγέλη, δεν είναι για λόγια τώρα το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πώ είναι καταρχάς να προσέξεις όσο περισσότερο μπορείς τον Κριστιάν για να σωθεί και επίσης πως δεν φταίς, δεν το ήξερες πως μπορεί το παιχνίδι τους να ήταν μοιραίο και βασικά ούτε εγώ το ήξερα, άμα έβλεπα τη μικρή μου να παίζει με την κουρτίνα θα την άφηνα.... Σίγουρα πάντως η Ten σου είναι αγγελάκι...

----------


## Sissy

Λυπαμαι πολυ Βαγγελη. Ξερω ποσο ενδιαφερεσαι και αγαπας τα φιλαρακια σου, ευχομαι και ελπιζω ο Κριστιαν να τα καταφερει. Ειναι δυστυχως πολυ δυσκολο να τα ξερουμε ολα, ωστε να μπορουμε να αποφυγουμε οτι θα μπορουσε να βλαψει τους μικρους μας φιλους....
Αληθεια, για την συγκεκριμενη δηλητηριαση, ποσοι απο εμας πχ ξερουν πως δεν πρεπει να χρησιμοποιουμε φλυτζανια, κουπες (και αλλα σκευη διατροφης) που στον πατο και στα τοιχωματα υπαρχουν μαυρες γραμμες-μολυβιες;;;(αυτες που δημιουργουν τα κουταλια οταν ανακατευουμε).

----------


## nasososan

όχι τοξικότητα φίλε μου,τοξίνες...... ο ενεργός άνθρακας, ανθρώπινο σκεύασμα (noritt), δεσμεύει τις  τοξίνες και δημιουργεί σύμπλοκα με τα περισσότερα βαρέα μέταλλα:μόλυβδος,υδράργυρο  ς κ.ά..........

περαστικά σου φίλε μου.....

*Βασική προυπόθεση η άμεση αντίδραση........
0-6h περίπου 99% δέσμευση

όσο αυξάνει ο χρόνος αντίδρασης,αυξάνει και η απορρόφηση απ'το γαστρεντερικό σωλήνα και αρα το πέρασμα στην κυκλοφορία του πτηνού-ζώου*

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Λυπάμαι Βαγγέλη...λυπάμαι στ' αλήθεια πολύ!!!Δέν ξέρω αν υπάρχει παράδεισος για τα πουλιά,σίγουρα όμως στη μικρή της ζωούλα φρόντισες να της δ΄σεις τον παράδεισο εσυ.Δεν έφταιγες..δεν μπορούσες να ξέρεις..είναι τόσο ευαισθητα.

----------


## tsouk

τα λόγια είναι άχρηστα σε κάθε είδος απώλειας σημαντικό είναι να καταφέρει το άλλο πουλάκι και το μονο σίγουρο ότι δεν φταίς εσύ όλοι θα τα αφήναμε να παίζουν

----------


## vstavros

Βαγγέλη λυπάμαι πολύ για την μικρή, αν και είμαι νέος στην παρέα στεναχωρήθηκα πραγματικά,
τώρα θα πρέπει  να αφοσιωθείς όσο μπορείς στον Κριστιαν και να ελπίσουμε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά, είναι δύσκολο να χάνεις το ζωάκι σου, φαντάσου ότι εμείς το καλοκαίρι βρήκαμε ένα μικρό χελιδονάκι στην παραλία που είχε πέσει από κάποια φωλιά, από την αρχή *ήξερα* ότι θα τα καταφέρει πολύ δύσκολα, το είχαμε 7 ημέρες.... τηλέφωνα σε φιλοζωικές, οδηγίες, κτλ  και πάνω που άρχισα να ελπίζω, την τελευταία μέρα σηκώθηκα στις 6 το πρωί και το μικρό "παόκι" ξεψύχησε στα χέρια μου, όταν σηκώθηκε η γυναίκα μου 2 ώρες μετά με βρήκε να το κρατάω ακόμα και να κλαίω....  
Βαγγέλη σίγουρα δεν φταις εσύ, ελάχιστοι από εμάς ίσως να γνώριζαν τον κίνδυνο με τα βαρίδια στις κουρτίνες, είμαι σίγουρος ότι έκανες ότι μπορούσες.

----------


## Sissy

> Μίλησα με πτηνίατρο........Μου τόνισε οτι θα πρέπει να έχουμε όλοι ενεργό άνθρακα *στο* *φαρμακείο* μας για κάθε περίπτωση.


Στο κλουβι του Μαριου εχω παντα στην διαθεση του μαζι με τα σπασμενα οστρακα και λιγα κομματακια ανθρακα. Σπανια τον βλεπω να μασουλαει καποιο απ' αυτα. Πιστευω ομως πως το ενστικτο του σε περιπτωση δηλητηριασης θα τον οδηγησει να φαει κι η δραση του ανθρακα θα ειναι πολυ πιο γρηγορη (μεχρι να γινουν ορατα και ν'αντιληφθω εγω τυχον συμπωματα)

----------


## maria-karolina

Παιδιά επειδή με έχει  στενοχωρήσει και τρομάξει παράλληλα αυτό το θέμα τι θα λέγατε κάποια στιγμή να κάνουμε ένα θέμα "Τι πρέπει πάντα να έχουμε σπίτι μας σε περίπτωση έκτακτης ανάγκης" και να γράψουν οι πιο έμπειροι?? Γιατί εγώ πχ δεν έχω τίποτα προληπτικά, έχω μόνο για σκουλικάκια και για άσθμα που είχε χρειαστεί το καναρίνι μου αλλά θέλω να προμηθευτώ ότι θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει σε κάποια έκτακτη ανάγκη πχ κάποιο βράσυ που είναι όλα κλειστά!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου Βαγγέλη.... τι να πω απλά μια ατυχία σε όλους μπορεί να συμβεί ελπίζω ο κοκατιλος σου να τα καταφέρει. κουράγιο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Βαγγέλη τα είπαμε και στο τηλέφωνο.Μακάρι να τα καταφέρει ο Κριστιάν.Πάντως και εγώ στη θέση σου ούτε που θα φανταζόμουν το μόλυβδο στις κουρτίνες.Περιμένω να ακούσω τα ευχάριστα για την ανάρρωση του Κριστιάν.*

----------


## nuntius

*Βαγγέλη, λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ!!! Κ ό,τι και να πούμε δεν καλύπτει την απώλεια της μικρής σου... μόνο να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν σου κρατάει κακία και σίγουρα θα σε ευχαριστούσε για την ζωή που της χάρισες κοντά σου... δεν μπορούμε να τα ξέρουμε όλα καλώς ή κακώς και αν ήξερες πώς να το χειριστείς δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι θα έκανες τα πάντα... φρόντισε τον Κρίστιαν όσο μπορείς και εύχομαι να μας πεις μόνο καλά νέα!!!!
*

----------


## makis3519

Βαγγέλη λυπάμαι έχασα πρόσφατα τον μπέμπη μου και ξέρω πόσο πονάει η απώλεια, δεν φταίς εσύ και το ξέρεις δεν το λέω για να νιώσεις καλύτερα αλλά γιατί έτσι είναι, μακάρι όλοι μας να φροντίζαμε τα ζωάκια μας όπως εσύ, όπως είπαν και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά έχουμε όλοι πολλά να μάθουμε και δυστυχώς η γνώση αυτή πολλές φορές κοστίζει ζωές, φρόντισε το Κρίστιαν όσο μπορείς.

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη εμεις τα εχουμε πει...κουραγιο,ησουν χαλια οπως σε ακουσα το πρωι !σημασια εχει να σωθει το αλλο πουλακι πια.θα μπορουσε να συμβει σε ολους μας.σκεψου οτι ισως εχει συμβει αλλα διαδικτυακα ειναι το πρωτο κρουσμα που μου εχει τυχει και αφορμη για ενημερωση πολλων που εχουν ελευθερα πουλακια μεσα σε ενα σπιτι.σκεψου λοιπον οτι το μικρουλι σου ειναι απλα η θυσια για να σωθουν πολλες αλλες ζωουλες!

----------


## Sunshine

Μην ξεχνάς και τον Σπύρο και τα αλλα πουλάκια σου, που σου αγαπούν και σου εχουν μεγάλη ανάγει. Η μικρή ειχε μια χαρούμενη ζωή μαζι σου και τωρα ειναι ελεύθερη. Περιμένει να σε δει και να παίζεται ξανα μαζι οταν θα ερθει η ωρα σου. Ολλοι θα φύγουμε απο εδω και η ζωη ειναι μια σειρα απο hellos και goodbyes - άλλα ΔΕΝ τελειώνει εδώ. Σου στέλνω μια αγαλια.....

----------


## Niva2gr

Μόλις τώρα είδα το θέμα...
Πωπω βρε Βαγγέλη, τί ατυχία ήταν αυτή; ΜΗν νιώθεις τύψεις. Πού να ήξερες οτι θα έκαναν τέτοιο κακό τα βαρίδια; Προσπάθησε όμως να μην σε πάρει απο κάτω, γιατί ο Κρίστιαν περιμένει εσύ να τον φροντίσεις. Πώς είναι τώρα;

----------


## humangee

Λυπαμαι πραγματικα..

----------


## petros

πω.....τι λες τωρα.....απο ενα τοσο απλο παιχνιδι εγινε ολη αυτη η ζημια......ειληκρινα λυπαμαι βαγγελη....ξερω πως ειναι να χανεις πουλακι και οχι μονο.....συνεχισε να δινεισ αγαπη στα αλλα σου πλασματακια......και παλι λυπαμαι....

----------


## vagelis76

Το να βρίσκεσαι ανάμεσα σε ανθρώπους που νιώθουν την απώλεια που βιώνεις είναι το καλύτερο στήριγμα αυτές τις στιγμές και σας ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ όλους σας.

Η κατάσταση παραμένει σταθερή,μόνος του δε τρώει και δε πίνει νερό.Του έχω δώσει 3 φορές ενεργό Άνθρακα διαλυμένο σε νερό και έφαγε κρέμα με τη σύριγγα περίπου 2ml.
Είναι φοβερά αδυνατισμένος και αυτό με κάνει να φοβάμαι περισσότερο.Μετά τη κρέμα είναι λίγο πιο δραστήριος και ανταποκρίνεται στα ερεθίσματα του περιβάλλοντος.Όταν βάζω το χέρι μου να το χαϊδέψω φωνάζει θέλοντας να με τρομάξει και προσπαθεί να με δαγκώσει,επίσης το τσουλούφι του έχει ανάλογες αντιδράσεις κάτι που δεν έκανε πριν.Θέλω να πιστεύω οτι είναι θετικά μηνύματα και θα βγει νικητής.
Η τελευταία του κουτσουλιά είναι αυτή,οι προηγούμενες είχαν πολύ μαύρο λόγο της χορήγησης του άνθρακα.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ιιιιιιιιιιιι............. μολις το ειδα....  :sad: 
βαγγελη...πολυ λυπαμαι... σκεψου οτι το πουλακι τουλαχιστον ητανε ευτυχισμενο μαζι σου. ξερω πως τιποτα απο ολα αυτα που σου λεμε δε σε παρηγορουν αλλα ο,τι εγιν εγινε. εφυγε ευτυχισμενο αυτο μετραει! και θα σε κοιταζει πανω απο ενα φωτεινο ουρανιο τοξο με  τους καινουργιους του φιλους!  :Happy:  οταν δεν την βλεπεις μπορει να ερχεται να σου δινει ενα φιλακι και να ξαναπηγαινει πισω να συνεχισει την παρεουλα του!  :Angel09: 

δωσε προσοχη στα υπολοιπα παιδακια σου τωρα....  :Love0038:

----------


## ramiro

βαγγελη μολις διαβασαμε για το συμβαν και στενοχωρηθηκαμε πολυ..ειναι κριμα να χανεις ενα "φτερωτο"φιλο που καμμια φορα ειναι πιο φιλος απο ολους...ευχομαστε ο κριστιαν να βγει νικητης και συ να εισαι καλα για να τον φροντιζεις..

----------


## Sunshine

Καλό σημάδια αυτά πιστεύω... συνήχησε να τον ταΐσεις να κάνει και αλλα κακά, να καθαρίσει όσο γίνεται απο μεσα οι τοξίνες και πανό απο ολα να μην πεθαίνει απο πείνα γιατι η πείνα φέρνει γρήγορο θάνατο στα πουλιά. Σου στελνω πολλες ευχες για μια ήσυχη νυχτα και ενα καλο ξύπνημα!

----------


## demis

Βαγγελη λυπαμαι πολυ ξερω πως νιωθεις και γω το καλοκαιρι ειχα βιωσει αυτο το συναισθημα απο το  μωρακι μου που ειχε πολλα προβληματα υγειας και στο τελος την ωρα που ξεψυχουσε το πηρα στα χερια μου τον αποχαιρετουσα και με αποχαιρετησε με βαρυ κλαμα  μια δυνατη κραυγη που δεν σταματουσε αυτο δεν θα το ξεχασω ποτε! εγω πιστευω και ελπιζω πως θα γινει μια χαρα ο μικρος σου ο κριστιαν!

----------


## jk21

βαγγελη  το καλο που βλεπω στην κουτσουλια και δεν εχει χειτορεψει ειναι οτι υπαρχει το περιμετρικο λευκο (δειγμα οτι δεν εχει προς το παρον πειραχθει το συκωτι ) και τα υγρα περιμετρικα που προερχονται απο τα νεφρα ειναι διαφανα.επισης εστω και λιγο το πουλι τρωει και χωνευει αφου αν και μικρο υπαρχει κεντρικο τμημα.αν θελεις στην κρεμα προσθεσε τις πολυβιταμινες που εχουν μεσα προβιοτικο (grow more )σαν να θυμαμαι τις ειχες βρει τοτε που σου ειχα πει .θα το βοηθησουν.αν επικοινωνησεις με το γιατρο ρωτα τον και για παροχη ηλεκτρολυτων δεξτροζης (almora ) για δυναμωμα αν κανει παραλληλα με τον ανθρακα

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πράγματι το υγρό παραμένει, καλό αυτό.
Πιστεύω θα τα καταφέρει ο Κριστιάν Βαγγέλη μου.

----------


## vagelis76

Νικόλ δε ξέρεις πόσο το εύχομαι....

Προσπαθώ να το ταΐζω με τη σύριγγα κρέμα κάθε 2 ώρες περίπου από λίγο για να ανακτήσει τις δυνάμεις του ξανά.Πριν λίγο έφαγε περίπου 3-3,5 ml κρέμα.
Έχει αρχίσει να περιποιήται  το φτέρωμα του και να ασχολείται με το περιβάλλον του(κουτί μεταφοράς).Άρχησε να με δαγκώνει δυνατά μέχρι σε σημείο να ματώνω και αυτό μου δίνει ελπίδες οτι θα πάμε καλύτερα.
Παρατηρώ οτι εμφάνισε έντονη πούδρα και φοβάμαι μήπως αφυδατώθηκε το δέρμα του με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό....εύχομαι να είναι μόνο από τη ταλαιπωρία και οτι δε περιποιήθηκε τα φτερά του τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες..

Περιμένω τη στιγμή που θα τον δω να τσιμπάει σποράκια,μακάρι το επόμενο ποστ να αναφέρεται σε αυτό.
 :Sad0064:  :Sad0064:  :Sad0064:  :Sad0064:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Η πούδρα δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αρνητική,τόσες μέρες δεν ήταν στα καλά του,που να βρει κουράγιο να καλλοπιστεί ο μικρός?Άρα πιστεύω ότι από αυτό είναι η πολύ πούδρα.
Το ότι σε δαγκώνει δυνατά επίσης πολύ θετικό.
Όλα βαίνουν καλώς.Υπομονή και περαστικά του.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπραβο βαγγελη!αντε να δυναμωσει ο μικρος γρηγορα!

----------


## Sissy

Μπραβοοο!!!Πολυ χαιρομαι Βαγγελη!! Εχε δυναμη Κριστιαν, ολα πανε καλα!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

μπραβο Κριστιαν!!!!!!!να τον δαγκωνεις με πολυ δυναμη .να του δωσεις να καταλαβει τι δυνατο αγορι εισαι εσυ

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο Κριστιάν θα ανακηρυχθεί ο ήρωας του Φόρουμ .*

----------


## andreascrete

έτσι μπράβο κρίστιαν ....γερά και με τσαμπουκά - δάγκωνε με δύναμη τα δαχτυλάκια του μπαμπάκα να μην μπορεί για λίγο να τα χρησιμοποιήσει και να σε κυνηγάει με μια camera όλη μέρα μέσα στο σπίτι όταν γίνεις καλά!!!!! :Anim 63:

----------


## nuntius

Κρίστιαν φατον φατον τον μπαμπά!!! Που όπου σταθεί κάθεται κ σας φωτογραφίΖει σαν παπαράτσι!!! Κ τώρα να το ξέρεις, θα γίνεις καλά κ μετά συνέχεια με την κάμερα θα είναι κ θα σε πρήζει... Δάγκα τον τον άτιμο γιατι σ'αγαπάει πολύ κ δε ξέρεις πόσο θέλει να γίνεις καλά κ να παίζετε πάλι!!!! Κ θα γίνεις καλά γιατί είσαι τρομερός!!!!

----------


## zack27

Βαγγελη μου τι να πω...το εμαθα χτες.ειλικρινα λυπαμαι δε ξερεις ποσο για τη μικρη σου.Ο Κριστιαν μας θα τα καταφερει ρε!!!!Παρε με για οτι θες!!!!Και μην σκεφτεσαι οτι να ναι , δε φταις εσυ που να το ηξερες...Καλη δυναμη στον μικρο μας....

----------


## vagelis76

Ζάχο σ ευχαριστώ για την εμπιστοσύνη που μου έδειξες και λυπάμαι που δεν ήμουν αντάξιος......

Οι κουτσουλιές του από το βράδυ και σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί είναι αυτές,νομίζω πως δείχνουν οτι άρχισαν τα όργανα να λειτουργούν και η πέψη της κρέμας γίνεται κανονικά.
 

Παρατηρώ ότι κάνει κάποια τινάγματα στο κεφάλι του,ίσως έχει επηρεαστεί το νευρικό του σύστημα από το δηλητήριο του μολύβδου,τουλάχιστον αυτό διάβασα στην αναζήτηση μου στο νετ,εκτός από τα νεφρά κάνει ζημιά στο νευρικό σύστημα.Θα δούμε στη πορεία και αν αυτό παραμείνει..

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη δειχνει οτι τρωει πια περισσοτερο και χωνευει περισσοτερο.αν το αχνο κιτρινο υγρο τριγυρω αυξηθει ομως και δεν ειναι τυχαιο λογω βαψιματος του (αν ηταν αυξημενη η ποσοτητα του κατα την εξοδο ) απο το κεντρικο τμημα ,πρεπει να αρχισουμε λιγο να ανησυχουμε .

----------


## Sunshine

Καλημερα Βαγγελη! Καλημερα Cristian!! :Jumping0044:

----------


## vagelis76

Δημήτρη σε έχασα λίγο εδώ....*"αν το αχνο κιτρινο υγρο τριγυρω αυξηθει ομως και δεν ειναι τυχαιο λογω βαψιματος του"*
από που να έχει βαφτεί????Το αχνό κίτρινο,δηλαδή τα ούρα(διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος),έχουν αυτό το χρώμα λόγω της κρέμας ίσως που δίνω.

----------


## Niva2gr

Πραγματικά δείχνουν καλύτερα απο προχτές! Βαγγέλη, περίγραψε λίγο το τίναγμα του κεφαλιού για να καταλάβουμε. Ίσως απλώς κάτι να τον ενοχλεί. Και ο Κίμπα πχ που είναι υγιής, όταν μιλάω πολύ κοντά στο αφτί του τινάζει το κεφάλι επειδή ενοχλείται. Μήπως λόγω του οτι νιώθει άρρωστος απλώς τα πάντα τον ενοχλούν;

----------


## jk21

απο το κεντρικο τμημα των κοπρανων βαγγελη .το λεω.αν υπαρχουν αρκετα ουρα  ( urines ) στην κουτσουλια , καθως εξερχονται  παρασυρουν χρωμα απο το κεντρικο τμημα (feces ) και περιμετρικα  .ναι βαγγελη εσυ ξερεις και απο παλιοτερες κουτσουλιες .ισως ειναι απο την κρεμα.

----------


## vagelis76

Σας έχω τρελάνει με τις κουτσουλιές,είναι μέχρι να ηρεμήσω λίγο ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά....
αυτή είναι η τελευταία του,πιο στέρεη από όλες μέχρι τώρα και είναι σαν "βουναλάκι" πάντα ο συγκεκριμένος έκανε μικρές κουτσουλιές σαν αυτή...
 

Το τίναγμα στο κεφάλι έχει σταματήσει να το κάνει και έχει πιαστεί με το καθάρισμα των φτερών συνέχεια....
όταν το βάζω στο καλάθι μεταφοράς,σκαρφαλώνει και ανεβαίνει επάνω και κάθεται,κάτι που δεν έκανε πριν.
Συνεχίζουμε τη κρέμα που τη φτιάχνω πλέον σε νερό από ηλεκτρολύτες(Almora plus) και ελπίζω να τον βοηθήσει στην ενυδάτωση του οργανισμού του.Επίσης του δίνω μια φορά την ημέρα καρβουνάκι  διαλυμένο στο νερό,διάβασα στις οδηγίες του κουτιού οτι σταματάει τη διάρροια.Βρήκα τελικά σε εφημερεύων φαρμακείο σήμερα ενεργό άνθρακα(Norit)που μου είχε πεί ο γιατρός,μου το ανέφερε και Νάσος( *nasososan ) και* με τη βοήθεια της Σούλας που μου είπε το σωστό όνομα του φαρμάκου και το ζήτησα,μέχρι χτες τους έλεγα ενεργό άνθρακα και με κοίταζαν :Confused0006:  σαν ufo...

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Αχ πολύ χαίρομαι.

----------


## vagelis76

Πριν λίγο τον έβαλα στο σταντ και έκοβε βόλτες μέχρι που πήγε και μπήκε μόνος του στο κλουβί.Πέρασε από τη ταΐστρα και τσίμπησε 2-3 σποράκια  :Happy0065:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0065: 
του έδωσα όμως πάλι λίγη κρέμα για να είμαι σίγουρο και να πάρει και τα πάνω του.

έτσι κάνει πλέον στο καλάθι μεταφοράς...

----------


## jk21

βαγγελη αν δεν υπηρχε το χρωματακι τριγυρω θα ημουνα ακομα πιο αισιοδοξος.αλλα τα αλλα σημαδια δοξα τω ΘΕΩ ειναι καλα

----------


## ramiro

πολυ χαιρομαστε για την εξελιξη του κριστιαν "μας"....αντε και στα καλυτερα!!

----------


## nuntius

*Βαγγέλληηηηηηη, μακάρι να πέρασαν κιόλας τα δύσκολα... αφού αυξάνετε και ποσότητα τροφής τώρα με ένα καλό πρόγραμμα διατροφής και βιταμίνες σιγά σιγά θα ανακάμψετε!!! Κ να δεις τι αγάπες θα σου κάνει μετά ο Κρίστιανννν!!!! Να πάνε όλα καλά, φίλε μου!!!
*

----------


## Sunshine

Δεν σου δάγκωσε αλλα ανέβηκε στο δάχτυλό σου!!!  Whoopee πιστεύω πως ολα θα πανε καλα και στο τελος θα χρειαστεί και ενα καλο μπανακι γιατι μου φαίνεται πως τον εχεις κανει χάλια με την κρεμα!!!   :Happy0065:

----------


## NoAngeL

Πάρα πολύ χάρηκα Βαγγέλη! Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## zack27

Βαγγελη μην το ξανακουσω αυτο....δεν φταις σε κατι!!!ολα θα πανε καλα και ο Κριστιαν θα γινει καλα .Λεγε μας τα νεοτερα!

----------


## -vaso-

Βαγγέλη πραγματικά λυπάμαι για ότι έγινε....Ήμουν εκτός Θεσ/νίκης όλες αυτές τις μέρες,δεν είχα internet και δεν ήξερα τίποτα....Πραγματικά έλεγα στον φίλο μου άντε να πάω να δω τι έγινε με τα πουλάκια του Βαγγέλη..Τι να πω...έγινε αγγελάκι η μικρή σου και θα σε βλέπει από ψηλά!!Λυπάμαι......
Πάντως στο τέλος το έκανε το θαυμα του ο Κρίστιαν,με την βοήθεια σου φυσικά!!!Ήρωας ο Κρίστιαν,ήρωας όμως και εσύ Βαγγέλη!Αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί σε όλους..Εσύ όμως,ήσουν εκεί δίπλα τους!Αυτό έχει σημασία!!!Όλα αυτά ήταν μια μεγάλη ατυχία...έτσι να το δεις μόνο.
Ευχομαι τα καλύτερα για τον Κρίστιαν, να γίνει γερός, δυνατός και υγιέστατος!!!

Και εγώ σου στέλνω μια αγκαλιά,μαζί με την Ρενάτε!!

----------


## Anna

Θα τα καταφέρει ο μικρός μην ανησυχείς.Είχε τη δύναμη και άντεξε στα  δύσκολα και τώρα κοίτα τον!Είναι ήδη πολύ καλύτερα.Δώστου όλη σου την αγάπη γιατί  την χρειάζεται.. :Happy0062:

----------


## vagelis76

Όση χαρά και ελπίδα μου έδωσε χτες που τον έβλεπα να τσιμπάει σποράκια και να καθαρίζει τα φτεράκια του μου τη πήρε πίσω σήμερα.....

Είχα αναφέρει οτι έκανε ένα τίναγμα στο κεφαλάκι του συχνά και συνήθως όταν κοιμόταν με στραμμένο το κεφαλάκι ανάμεσα στη φτερούγα του.Αυτό συνεχίστηκε και αργά το βράδυ που κατα διαστήματα τον παρακολουθούσα. Το νευρικό αυτό τίναγμα δε σταμάτησε εκεί.....ξαφνικά μου παρουσίασε πανικό και άρχισε να χτυπιέται μέσα στο καλάθι του.έβαζα το χέρι μου και τον ηρεμούσα.Αυτό το έκανε μέσα στη νύχτα 2 φορές και μάλιστα παρατήρησα οτι όταν το πάθαινε ,τέντωνε τα ποδαράκια του,τα οποία δε μπορούσε να λυγίσει .Όταν επανερχόταν άρχιζε να τσιμπάει τα ποδαράκια του σαν κάτι να τον ενοχλούσε.
Νωρίς το πρωί που τον ετοίμασα(άλλαξα το χαρτί κουζίνας στο πάτο) για να το πάρω μαζί μου στη δουλειά,έδειχνε καλά.Ήπιε λίγο νεράκι με ηλεκτρολύτες και καρβουνάκι με σκοπό να του δώσω κρέμα όταν έφτανα Χανιά.Στη διαδρομή του είχα μέσα στο καλαθάκι του σπόρια και ένα τσαμπί από κεχρί το οποίο και τσιμπολόγησε.Εκείνο που μου έδωσε παραπάνω χαρά ήταν όταν τον άκουσα να μου κάνει 1-2 σφυρίγματα χωρίς μεγάλη ένταση.
Φτάσαμε και παρέμεινε στο καλαθάκι του προστατευμένος και σε ήσυχο μέρος,το κακό όμως είναι οτι άρχισε να έχει πάλι κρίσεις πανικού όπως το βράδυ.τη π΄ρωτη φορά ηρέμησε όταν έβαλα το χέρι μου μέσα μετά δεν ηρεμούσε και τον άφηνα να επανέρχεται μόνος του.Τον έβαλα και σε κλουβί(μεγάλο για καναρίνια)με την αγαπημένη του πατήθρα μέσα αλλά δεν καθόταν επάνω..έδειχνε σαν να μην ελέγχει τα ποδαράκια του.Τον επανέφερα στο καλαθάκι του που θεώρησα πιο ακύδνυνο και για να μη χτυπήσει τα φτερά του στα κάγκελα.
Το μεσημέρι έπρεπε πάλι να του δώσω υγρά και λίγη κρέμα γιατί φοβόμουν για αφυδάτωση και ασιτία...όταν άνοιξα το καλαθάκι του και τον έβγαλα έξω έπαθε στα χέρια μου κρίση.Τέντωσε τα ποδαράκια του πάλι χτυπούσε τις φτερούγες του,τη στιγμή που νόμιζα οτι ηρεμούσε,εκείνος άφηνε τη τελευταία του πνοή στα χέρια μου.
Ότι κι αν έκανα,όσο κι αν το παρακαλούσα να μη φύγει εκείνος δε με άκουσε......λυπάμαι πολύ........

----------


## kdionisios

Βαγγελη, λυπαμαι παρα πολυ!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Βαγγέλη τα είπαμε και στο τηλέφωνο έκανες ότι μπορούσες και μάλιστα μόνος σου χωρίς γιατρό να σε βοηθήσει.Συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθειά σου ακόμα και αν έχασες και τα δύο πουλάκια.Ήρωας και ο Κριστιαν που το πάλεψε ο καημένος αλλά δεν τα κατάφερε.
Λυπάμαι.*

----------


## nuntius

Όχι ρε γαμώτο... Βαγγέλη μου, ειλικρινά λυπάμαι... από χθες σε σκεφτόμουν όλη μέρα και ήθελα να ακούσω καλά νέα... λυπάμαι... ό,τι κ να πω είναι λίγο... να είσαι καλά να τα θυμάσαι κ τα δυο πιτσούνια σου για τα χαρούμενα που ζήσατε μαζί... με το ζόρι κρατιέμαι

----------


## Sissy

Επαθα σοκ! πιστευα πως ολα πανε καλα...λυπαμαι πολυ Βαγγελη, εκανες οτι ηταν δυνατον να γινει για τον μικρο Κριστιαν. Καλο ταξιδι πιτσιρικο

----------


## marlene

Τα λόγια μερικές φορές είναι πολύ λίγα... Λυπάμαι πολύ, Βαγγέλη.. 
Σε παρακαλώ μην νιώθεις υπεύθυνος, είναι κάτι που πραγματικά δεν νομίζω ότι θα ήθελαν τα πουλάκια σου... 
Μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά κ από εδώ..

----------


## Lucky Witch

Βαγγέλη μου λυπάμαι,αλλά έδωσε μάχη ο Κριστιάν.
Τώρα πετάει κάπου ψηλά με την Τεν και σε βλέπουν μαζί με τον Σπύρο.
Έκανες τα ΠΑΝΤΑ χωρίς γιατρό κανέναν,πολλά φιλιά και αγκαλιές.

----------


## Anna

Δεν το περίμενα και στεναχωρήθηκα...ας είναι καλά εκεί που είναι και τα δυο τους.Ο μικρός πρέπει να έφυγε χαρούμενος στα χέρια σου πάντος.Καλό ταξίδι...

----------


## vicky_ath

Βαγγελη λυπαμαι για την εξελιξη που πηρε το γεγονος...ποιος να το φανταζοταν οτι κατι τοσο απλο μπορει να προκαλεσει τοση ζημια κ στεναχωρια!
Στεναχωριεμαι για τα 2 αυτα πουλακια τοσο πολυ, που εφυγαν ετσι αδικα απο τη ζωη, αλλα εσυ ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εκανες οτι μπορουσες για να τα σωσεις!
Καλο ταξιδι πουλακια...!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Βαγγελη τωρα ειδα το θεμα... Λυπαμαι πολυ...  :sad:  Εκανες ομως οτι μπορουσες και μαλιστα χωρις βοηθεια. Να εισαι περηφανος για την προσπαθεια σου!!! Μην εχεις τυψεις, δεν μπορουσες να ξερεις... Συμβαινουν αυτα... Θα ειναι για παντα στη σκεψη σου και στην καρδια σου!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

θα ειναι ολα μαζι παρεουλα τωρα και θα σου στελνουνε αγαπιτσες απο το ουρανιο τοξο τους!

οπως λες κι εσυ......*Μην κλαις για κάτι που τελείωσε ...Χαμογέλα γιατί το έζησες !!!*

κι αυτα αμα ειχανε φωνουλα θα σου ελεγαν να τα θυμασαι και να γελας με τις γκαφιτσες που κανανε και τα παιχνιδακια τους  :Happy:  
δεν εχει σημασια με πιο τροπο φυγανε πια, παει ο πονος τωρα, πανε ολα. ειναι καλα εκει που ειναι και  σιγουρα θα τρελαινονται στα παιχνιδακια!
*





*

----------


## jk21

ειμαι αρκετη ωρα  εδω αλλα η διαχειριστικη δουλεια μου απεσπασε την προσοχη απο τις εξελιξεις...τωρα το ειδα.

Βαγγελη λυπαμαι πολυ! ξερω οτι τα λατρευες ,ξερω οτι πονας.το μονο που θα κανω ειναι να σου επισυναψω την υπογραφη σου

*Μην κλαις για κάτι που τελείωσε ...Χαμογέλα γιατί το έζησες !!!*

----------


## Sunshine

Οι φίλοι σου εδω εκφράζουν τόσα πράγματα που νιώθω και που θέλω να πω και τα λένε πολύ καλύτερα απο τι μπορώ εγω.  Πολύ στεναχωριέμαι, ήθελα το happy ending, ενώ τωρα ποναι  ....  

...ποιος να το φανταζοταν οτι κατι τοσο απλο μπορει να προκαλεσει τοση ζημια κ στεναχωρια.....

...ειλικρινά λυπάμαι... από χθες σε σκεφτόμουν όλη μέρα και ήθελα να ακούσω καλά νέα... λυπάμαι... ό,τι κ να πω είναι λίγο... 

*Μην κλαις για κάτι που τελείωσε ...Χαμογέλα γιατί το έζησες !!!*  ... = It is better to have loved and lost, than not to have loved at all....

----------


## nikosman

κριμα εκανες οτι μπορουσες !!!!!!! λυπαμε!

----------


## humangee

Λυπαμαι,πραγματικα ρε Βαγγελη..Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω..Καλη δυναμη..

----------


## tsouk

βαγγέλη λυπάμαι για τα πουλάκια σου πραγματικά η απώλεια τους με στεναχώρησε έδειξες πραγματική στοργή και φροντίδα μακάρι όλα τα πουλάκια να έχουν ιδικτήτες σαν εσένα

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

συλληπητήρια και απο εμένα φίλε Βαγγέλη κρίμα πραγματικά για τα καημένα τα πουλάκια! καλό κουράγιο τώρα.........

----------


## andreascrete

Κρίμα βρε βαγγέλη αλλά που να ήξερες τι θα συμβεί!!!!! ....δεν έφταιγες εσύ και έκανες ότι καλύτερο για να τα σώσεις - μπορεί να μην τα κατάφερες αλλά τουλάχιστόν προσπάθησες και αφιέρωσες μέρες ολόκληρες προσπαθώντας να τα γλιτώσεις , ποιός θα έκανε κάτι τέτοιο όταν η νοοτροπία των ποιο πολλών στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς είναι να πετάνε στο δρόμο όποιο κατοικίδιο pet είναι άρρωστο γιατί δεν θέλουν να ξοδέψουν χρήμα και χρόνο για αυτό.....
Να ξέρεις ότι πέρασαν καλά στα χέρια σου, και γενικότερα ότι δεν σε σκοτώνει σε κάνει δυνατότερο και πιο ώριμο!
Μην στεναχωριέσαι και σου έχω εδώ δωράκι ένα όμορφο μωσαϊκ καναρινάκι απο τα καινούργια μου για να το πάρεις στο σπίτι σου όταν ανεξαρτοποιηθεί και μπορεί να ζήσει μόνο του στο κλουβί, είμαι σίγουρος ότι στα χέρια σου θα περάσει ζάχαρη!!!! :Happy0062:

----------


## -vaso-

Βαγγέλη Βαγγέλη...πω πω η πιο άσχημη κατάληξή τελικά!!
Ξέρω πως ότι και να πω θα είναι λιγο...Να είσαι εσύ καλά,οι δικοί σου και ο Σπύρος σου, και να τα θυμάστε με αγάπη που ξέρω ότι την είχαν απλόχερα!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Βαγγέλη ξέρω πως το μόνο που δεν σε απασχολεί αυτή τη στιγμή είναι να σου πω κι εγώ πως δεν έφταιξες και πως έκανες οτι μπορούσες! Επίσης δεν μπορώ να σου πω να μην στενοχωριέσαι γιατί ξέρω πως δεν γίνεται!!! Απλά να ξέρεις πως δε νομίζω πως θα μπορούσαν σε αλλουνού τα χέρια τα πουλάκια σου να περάσουν καλύτερα! Από όλα σου τα ποστ φαινόταν πόσο τα λάτρευες! Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σου πω, όταν με το καλό η μικρή μου θα μου κάνει μωράκια θα είσαι ο πρώτος αν θέλεις κι εσύ στον οποίο θα εμπιστευόμουν ένα!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλά, αυτό δεν το περίμενα! Μόλις είδα το χτεσινό βιντεάκι νόμιζα οτι όλα πήγαιναν καλά...
Ήταν μικρούλης και ο Κρίστιαν και δεν άντεξε τελικά...
Λυπάμαι Βαγγέλη...

----------


## ivi

Βαγγέλη λυπάμαι πολύ για τα μικρά σου αγγελάκια, τώρα το διάβαζα από την αρχή και εκεί που άρχισαν να πηγαίνουν καλά τα πράγματα με τον μικρό σου λέω θα έχει happy end , και μόλις διάβασα πως δεν τα κατάφερε στεναχωρήθηκα πάρα πολύ...εσύ  έκανες τα πάντα για να σωθεί ο μικρούλης, και μην ρίχνεις ευθύνες στον εαυτό σου, που να ήξερες.. πραγματικά λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ....

----------


## ramiro

οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο φιλε βαγγελη..στενοχωρηθηκαμε πολυ...

----------


## Windsa

Βαγγελη, λυπαμαι παρα πολυ! 						((( ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εκανες οτι μπορουσες για να τα σωσεις!

----------


## vagelis76

*Επανέρχομαι για να βάλω φώτο από το σημείο της κουρτίνας,ώστε να γίνει πιο κατανοητό.
Τελικά μάλλον όλες οι κουρτίνες έχουν αυτό το υλικό,καλά κρυμμένο μέσα στη ραφή τους.*

  

*Σε όλη την υπόλοιπη ραφή δε φαίνεται ίχνος από το μέταλλο,αυτά τα μικρά που φαίνονται είναι ο μόλυβδος και εμφανίστηκαν μετά που έπαιξαν τα μικρά.*
*
Προσοχή λοιπόν,τραβάτε τις κουρτίνες ψηλά όταν τα μικρά σας αλωνίζουν το δωμάτιο.*

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

απο τα λαθη μαθαινουμε ολοι! τουλαχιστον τωρα..ξερουμε ενα μερος παραπανω να προσεχουμε να μην πηγαινουνε!  :sad:

----------


## Lorelei

Βαγγέλη μόλις είδα το θέμα... δεν έχω λόγια. Τι να πω δεν είχα φανταστεί  καν ότι θα μπορούσε να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο από τις κουρτίνες. 
Να είσαι καλά να τα θυμάσαι με αγάπη. Εύχομαι ο χρόνος να απαλύνει τον πόνο σου.

----------

